# PHP Upgrade



## lostpacket (May 5, 2017)

Hi all,

Looking to upgrade lang/php56 from 5.6.6 to 5.6.9 on a FreeBSD 10.3 box, can someone assist in the process required? Ports have been built from source.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2017)

No need for anything fancy, just update your ports like you always do. Note however that the current version of lang/php56 is 5.6.30, not 5.6.9.


----------

